# Lighting for Planted 5.5 Gallon



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 5.5 gallon tank that I intend to plant. My question is that I am having difficulty finding a good lighting system to fit a 16" wide tank.

Do you have any recommendations for a 16" wide lighting system that would be good for a planted tank? The tank is 16x10x8 (WxHxD).

I would like to go with a dual T5 flourescent system if there is such a thing available. I am willing to use something other than T5 though.

My local fish store has a single 8W T5 system, but I was looking for something more...What do those of you with planted 5.5G tanks use for lighting?

Any help you guys can give me would be much appreciated. I have just about exhausted myself searching through Google and aquarium supply sites. Just seems like there has to be something more available for a 5.5G than the single bulb T5 system my local store has.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I got a craft light made by Ott-Lite at Michael's. Usually they're really expensive, like $80, but you can get one of those 40% off any item coupons and use that to cut down on the price. It's 13w. My plants are doing quite well under it.


----------

